# Poodle Cartoon



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Hahaha, thanks for sharing that. It made me giggle  Me and my ghetto, difficult stick-shift car can relate to that guy lol.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

made me giggle and considering i just got horrid news and iam sitting here sobbing- giggling is great.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

neVar said:


> made me giggle and considering i just got horrid news and iam sitting here sobbing- giggling is great.


OMG....what is wrong Nevar? Can you share or no?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Great cartoon. Nevar I'm sorry your bad day. I hope today is better for you.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Love the cartoon! Hugs, Nevar!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

my riding coach passed away friday night- she's been battling cancer but this was sudden and un expected. I got word thursday she was in the hospital in palliative care and not expected to make the night (which she did plus another 12 hours) 

K


----------

